# Green Spotted Puffer Fish



## mex2tx (Oct 9, 2008)

Well since my experiment is over.** read science project help thread for further info.**
I decided to buy a bigger tank. And with this, a Green spotted puffer fish. Of course i need to buy all the essentials first, and probably within the next month i hope to do this. Since a tropical tank is more costy.

I found these links:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2180184_raise-green-spotted-puffer-fish.html
http://homepage.mac.com/nmonks/Projects/brackishfaq.html

Furthermore, id be glad to talk to anyone who has had experience with caring for this fish. 
I found this article but i have my questions. like, 
-Do i really have to allow the tank to circulate a month?
-What other type of fish can whether with this puffer?
-Information about the brackish water transition, i might need to perform? and the other fish that can do this too? or can only the puffer be able to do the transition?
-Is it ok to not do the transition?

Thank you for anyone who can help..


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

If you want to keep any fish long term, cycle the tank with some other fish and buy it only after your tank is fully cycled. Any fish used to cycle tanks will be stressed and most likely won't live as long as they should.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Also from what i heard green spot puffers need more salt as they get larger and when they are about 5-6inches they require full salt water. Make sure you do your research on them before you buy and i wouldn't cycle a tank with anything i would be upset if it died. It's not a good environment until the cycle is complete.

Stevie D


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

Other than the green spot puffer, another similar fish would be the figure 8 puffer. If you want to cycle a brackish water tank with fish, I'd suggest something hardy and cheap like some mollies. For feeding, youwill need a regular supply of pond snails(canals, ponds,streams, cleaned and quarantined as much as you can) or shellfish like clam and mussel.They need to work that beak. Tankmates aren't really recommended but if need be, has to swim faster than puffers and be in a big tank.

If you don't want to maintain a brackish water tank, I'd suggest something easier, like dwarf puffers. Those are totally freshwater.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I have had a 1 1/2" GSP for about 6 months now and he is doing well. He started out in a 10 gal with a few mollies and tiger barbs. After a short time I started haveing fish loss due to the puffer nipping at them

About a month after having him I got a 75 gal tank and used my filters and some my tank water in the new tank and filled it up. I also used a product that i was given to help promote bacteria growth. I did add some aquarium salt and stress coat to the water. After a day or two I added my Gramouri, 2 bala sharks, 2 dwarf frogs, and a bunch of tiger barbs. 

A few days latter I added my puffer and 5 months later everyone is happy I have not had one loss. I feed him snails from my daughters tank and every so often I feed all the fish live black worms and liver brine shrimp. 


Matt


----------



## mex2tx (Oct 9, 2008)

Ill proabably not get a greens spotted puffer,after all , at least not with the tank im going to buy..

But I appreciate the replies , and I respect anyone who keeps this fish, must be very cool.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

South American puffers are a good alternative. They do not require salt, they can be kept in groups, they for the the most part aren't agressive, are larger than dwarf puffers, although not as large as GSP, and have a nice pattern on them.

Stevie D


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Do not cycle with fish. 
Do a fishless cycle. 

Ammonia burns their gills and the tender tissue in the fins and leaves them vulnerable to diseases. 
Nitrite causes Brown Blood Disease. 
Either can kill the fish, and will leave them weakened, perhaps shortening their life. 

How to get started with a brackish water species:
1) Cycle the tank using the fishless cycle. 
2) Ask at the fish store about the water chemistry the fish is now in. Make your new tank match: SG, TDS, GH, KH... 
3) Big water change when the fishless cycle is done, and double check that the tank water matches the water in the store. 
4) Buy the fish. If there is any doubt that the waters are the same then drip acclimate the fish. 
5) Make sure you know what species you are dealing with, and make changes to the water chemistry per the requirements of that species over weeks, months or years. Slowly alter the water to suit the stage of life your fish is at. 

There are probably NO Puffers that are reliably good with other fish. There are exceptions to this, as one person or another will say, "Well, it worked for me!". These are the exceptions, not the rule. If you want Puffers, no matter what species, plan it as a species tank.


----------

